# Major internet problems reported after cyberattack



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good thing that U.S. gave up management of the net to foreign countries on 9/30.

Sites across the internet suffer outage after cyberattack


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just Hellery hitting the damn delete button again ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> just Hellery hitting the damn delete button again ....


Could be, lol. My first thought was to stop the Wikileaks barrage and other Truths actually getting to the common person.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Can someone pull up this map and see where the attack is coming from? It won't load for me but my connection is often slow.

Digital Attack Map


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Can someone pull up this map and see where the attack is coming from? It won't load for me but my connection is often slow.
> 
> Digital Attack Map


Didn't load for me either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It 's a trick to let Hilda beast and the DNC into your computer/phone


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No Internet means no wikileaks. Just sayin'.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The issue is definitely growing today. 
U.S. internet disrupted as firm gets hit by cyberattack - CBS News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Had a slow or hanging net all day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Practicing? Just shows how easy it would be. It's coming.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Heavily armed 'police' appear outside Ecuadorian Embassy in London where Julian Assange has political asylum (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789493599121604609
Wonder if it's related. Thanks alot Barry.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Heavily armed 'police' appear outside Ecuadorian Embassy in London where Julian Assange has political asylum (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789493599121604609
> Wonder if it's related. Thanks alot Barry.


Hmmm, we might be about to see the execution of a public assassination of a Anti-NWO freedom fighter... or not.

I predicted the Ecuadorians had a price...

But I also predicted that Assange had one too.

Actually I think my original prediction was that one way or another we would never see the truth. Somebody was gonna take control of the situation and save the Hilda Beast.

But then again I am such a distrustful realist, that I am not sure Trump isn't a complete pawn. I can't explain his stupid sh!t any other way.

I surely wish it was all true...

That a populist President could/would sweep into DC to hose that PC and completely corrupt place down; setting the American "City on the Hill" alight again with the same flame of Freedom that burned in our forefathers and mothers hearts.

It's just the only time I can get to that place in my mind now, is just before my eyes start to droop; and the Rock Glass slips from my fingers to the grass and my dog lays her head in my lap and sighs deeply...


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> Hmmm, we might be about to see the execution of a public assassination of a Anti-NWO freedom fighter... or not.
> 
> I predicted the Ecuadorians had a price...


Sounded like he was blackmailing a head honcho in Ecuador and that is why they were offering him asylum.

Remember when the supposed "dead man switch" codes were posted? There were three files mentioned, one was about Kerry and one I think one was about Ecuador.

http://madworldnews.com/assange-dead-kill-switch/


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Sounded like he was blackmailing a head honcho in Ecuador and that is why they were offering him asylum.
> 
> _Remember when the supposed "dead man switch" codes were posted? There were three files mentioned, one was about Kerry and one I think one was about Ecuador.
> _
> Is Assange Dead? Rumors Fly After 'Kill Switch' Is Activated Overnight


.... and a quote from your link says it well:

"...Wikileaks revealed early in October that Hillary had asked if she could whack Assange with a drone strike, with former Democratic strategist Bob Beckel making the outrageous statement that "a dead man can't leak stuff.""


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

From the same page...

_'Let's just hope that Assange does, in fact, have a plan in place to get the information to us, should he be permanently silenced by Hillary.'_


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like China was doing a test run for a future nation-wide crash.

This Is The Chinese Firm Whose Cameras Took Down The Internet On Friday | Zero Hedge


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

This is some scary stuff. This is exactly the kind of stuff that makes prepping a good idea.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Leonard said:


> This is some scary stuff. This is exactly the kind of stuff that makes prepping a good idea.


Hey, I don't know where you guys stand, but I'm with Leonard.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Leonard said:


> This is some scary stuff. This is exactly the kind of stuff that makes prepping a good idea.


Now, now Leonard....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They can use baby monitors, programmable thermostats, and exercise monitors to do a DDoS attack now. Anything with an ISP is vulnerable, especially if you don't change the factory password, which most folks don't.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It probably won't be long and most conservative leaning websites will cease to exist, no longer free speech under UN management.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> It probably won't be long and most conservative leaning websites will cease to exist, no longer free speech under UN management.


That is the goal.


----------

